# Constant Low ohm light



## MacsGTO (Aug 19, 2012)

My first post on here but I've been around for a while. Hope my question isn't too noob.

I have a JLA 250/1 that has a low ohm light even with the speaks and inputs disconnected. Does anyone know the internal component(s) that control this so I can do some repair? Or if anyone is interested in fixing it for me that could work out also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tx4wl (May 14, 2013)

Bump for ya


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thread Necro. 
This was posted last August. 
And the op hasn't logged on since November, fyi.


----------



## tx4wl (May 14, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> Thread Necro.
> This was posted last August.
> And the op hasn't logged on since November, fyi.


You are right maybe next time when I search for an answer to a simular question and I find that question asked but not answered........I should start a new thread all about it!


----------

